# Billboard posters



## dwagn (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi, i want to have some billboards along parts of my layout. Are there any free or otherwise resources people have found in the Web of posters I can print out and stick to billboards along the layout ? I haven't found any myself.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Try this site: http://www.textures.com there's a section on signs and loads of stuff useful for model railroad use on backdrops etc. You need to register and there's a monthly limit but it's very generous.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

You can also just Google "billboard designs" and take a bunch from there. You can save whatever you find and then find a way to crop and scale the image to whatever size you need and then do a color printout. I might even be able to make a template for you in a Word doc.

What are the billboard sign dimensions in N Scale?


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

Also try tinsigns.com and other sites that sell antique metal signs. Many of the pictures of the signs are perfect size for N scale. I have used several.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

dwagn said:


> Hi, i want to have some billboards along parts of my layout. Are there any free or otherwise resources people have found in the Web of posters I can print out and stick to billboards along the layout ? I haven't found any myself.


Try this:

http://www.trainboard.com/highball/index.php?threads/more-signs-for-your-layout.45212/page-36

Have fun with it....


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

powersteamguy1790 said:


> Try this:
> 
> http://www.trainboard.com/highball/index.php?threads/more-signs-for-your-layout.45212/page-36
> 
> Have fun with it....


Wow, solid resource powersteamguy1790!!


----------



## dwagn (Mar 21, 2016)

Those resources are pretty cool! Thanks everyone !


----------

